# $600(so far) to persons that Root 2.3.3 ota...



## mikeyinid (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey, just trying to spread the word guys. There are a ton of people that are stuck on this new GB update. I started a thread at xda saying I was willing to pay whoever gets us root back. It has turned into a $600+ pot over time. The original thread is HERE. I know its a B for whatever reason, but I have a feeling that if we can get temp root, we can get s-off.


----------



## kobowm (Jun 10, 2011)

Why don't yall just take that 600 bucks and buy an xtc clip and donate it to a EVO dev so ppl can get a root method?


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Can't you just roll back via RUU or h-boot then root?
Edit never mind


----------



## kobowm (Jun 10, 2011)

If you want to brick your phone. Lololololol


----------



## alil2cul4u (Jul 27, 2011)

Well, What if you tried a gold card to flash an older RUU? then root and upgrade to the rooted OTA?


----------



## eVoGeniUs (Jul 29, 2011)

Has Unrevoked & Alpharevx done it what is the news ?????


----------



## Mgenova (Jun 15, 2011)

i dont see the evo 4g on the supported devices list. hopefully soon


----------



## buckaroo34me (Nov 16, 2011)

Google simpleroot2. Download it and run it. 3 simple steps and you are rooted and can apply whatever rom you wish.


----------



## SuperDiva (Nov 5, 2011)

www.revolutionary.com


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

You mean Revolutionary.io. We have an excellent guide in the wiki which will walk you through the whole thing.


----------

